# Single Speed for Commuting???



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

Quick "dilemma" question: I've got a buddy wanting to trade me a Bianchi SASS (single speed) for my road bike - (with some money to boot). I'm in the market for a new road bike anyway, but am intrigued with a possible trade to get a SS for commuting. I live in the country; ride would be about 6.5 miles one way. Good back roads (some large dogs that are familiar with mace at this point in time); so I'm strongly considering it. 

My question: Will you see a good buildup strength wise using a SS? Yes, I know, you can use the same gear on any geared bike to accomplish the same goal, but keep in mind this was presented to me, not me avidly looking. (I'm still getting a new road bike regardless at some time as well.)

Any suggestions would be helpful. 

Thanks.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

SlowMo said:


> Will you see a good buildup strength wise using a SS?


Only if there are hills involved.

BTW fixed is better.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Asking about single speeds and commuting is like asking about campy vs. shimano. Single speed commuters seems to have a religious devotion to their bikes and the geared folks just can't understand why one would go "backwards" technologically.

I commute with both a geared bike and a single speed fixed one. I'm not sure if the single speed makes me stronger. But, I do think that it has helped my pedal stroke. From my perspective, the biggest problem with single speed commuting for me is that I have a fairly significant hill on my 14.5 mile commute. I don't have a problem with the climb, but descending is difficult unless I use the brakes, something that horrifies true single speed devotees. 

I think that it is good to have some variety among the rides in your bike stable. So, I would go for the trade.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

SS is great but for strength look at fixed - I don't do either for strength but for fun


----------



## mass_biker (Mar 26, 2002)

*SS for commuting - yep*

I have an ancient Bianchi touring bike set up as a fixed gear for my +/- 5 mile commute here in Boston. Gearing is 39x16. Upright Nitto handlebars. Fully loaded (front basket, panniers, child in trailer behind me) it's probably close to 35 lbs. It definitely takes a while to get going, but it works just fine.

I do find that with the fixed gear I have a lot more control, and can do the slow speed stuff just fine. It's also great when the weather is suspect and the road surface is questionable. I'm no great hurry however, and do not have very large hills. The only hills of consequence (the Longfellow Bridge and Cambridge Street from the flat of Beacon Hill up to Govt Center) are easily handled by getting out of the saddle.

I like the low maintenance aspect of it, and somewhere, deep down, I know it's doing me some good.


----------



## igloomaster (Aug 3, 2006)

I heartily recommend SS riding. I just came home from my commute - Newton Upper Falls, MA to Malden MA - 16 miles. I commute on a single-speed Redline; gearing is 42 x 17 (i'm pretty sure.) There are some hills in the Newton Highlands, and again near Tufts University.... just get out of the saddle and mash at whatever pace feels right at the time. The SS bike is low maintenance, and FUN. And no, keeping a geared road bike in the 1 gear is not really the same at all. Believe me, there is a definite, significant difference in feel on a SS or fixed bike .... you've got a shorter chain that DIRECTLY connects the front to the back. Feels GREAT. Read Sheldon's page on this subject. http://www.sheldonbrown.com/singlespeed.html


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

If you like the bike, and it fits, I don't see why not. I'll ride the geared bike sometimes, but my standard commuter is a fixed gear road bike and I've seen others around.

As to strength building: potentially sure, but it's tough to say how well this will work. One of the things I like about a fixie on a short ride is that you are always pedaling. You can also look at many hills as geographically imposed big gear drills, which certainly help with strength--depends on the terrain and the gearing of course. The uphill bit should work with a SS as well, I suppose.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Yah, do it....roadies don't suffer near enough. Single speed MTB's are absolute pigs to push up paved hills...you'll be standing a lot. I know this because I ride a Redline Monocog when I'm not on my Roubaix. Every time I get on that thing, it makes me appreciate my Roubaix more! But where the Monocog really comes into its own is muddy singletrack. I road the Gualupe/Eldorado trail this weekend after a long rain. The desert mud is like nothing else you've ever seen. It was built up 2 in thick around the Monocog's bottom bracket, and on the tires! That thing slogged thru deep standing puddles, mud, mire, grass, and other stuff that'd make wannabe MTB's just puke. I can't imagine how anything with a rear cassette and derailleur could hack it, though I know they do.
But I digress. You want SS commuting, the best bet is a street bike set up for that, ala the Redline 925 if you crave SS, ie.Or Bianchi's Boardwalk...there's a bike that don't get no respect, and should, for commuting. Or a fixie, if you're feeling brave. But the SASS will absolutely work-you won't worry about hitting potholes, or hucking it off curbs, and it WILL make you a stronger rider if you have to pull long grades (even mild ones). Have fun. BTW, the SASS is probably set up 32/16. I've found 32/18 works better, if you have hills to do deal with. Hope you can shower and change clothes when you get to work....heh, heh. You'll need to, if you're pushing a SS MTB. I know!


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*9.2.5*

I have ridden mine on 60 mile rides and under. It is a fun ride. I also will commute on it when I go back to teaching. I did change handlebars and took the fenders off untill I can get them back on with less noise happening. I plan to ride a century soon on it. Fun, fun ride.


----------



## igloomaster (Aug 3, 2006)

commutenow said:


> I have ridden mine on 60 mile rides and under. It is a fun ride. I also will commute on it when I go back to teaching. I did change handlebars and took the fenders off untill I can get them back on with less noise happening. I plan to ride a century soon on it. Fun, fun ride.



I'm psyched that you are planning to ride a century on a 925.  please report back on that afterwards! The most I've ever done on mine is 45 miles. My lower back started hurting (not the bike's fault, trust me) so I called it a day. I'd love to build myself up to be able to accomoplish a century ride - especially on that bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

SlowMo said:


> Quick "dilemma" question: I've got a buddy wanting to trade me a Bianchi SASS (single speed) for my road bike - (with some money to boot).


will you be taking your Shiney A$$ Single Speed on any mtn bike rides? It is a dirt bike afterall and the gearing should be in the 40's, gear-inch wise. Climbing off-road will build strength pronto. You will need to add a bigger chainring for commuting on flat-ish roads, unless you really like to SPIN.

have fun with it


----------

